# Chris Bach Workshop



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Just curious, has anyone here tried "The Third Way"?
-----------------------------------------------------

YOU DO NOT WANT TO MISS THIS WORKSHOP!

Hands-on individual help from a CERTIFIED Dog Behavior Consultant

Bring out the best in your dog. Discover what YOUR dog is all about

Get your puppy started out the right way with good sound training

Hone your performance dog's skills

Trainers fine-tune your student training program

Bring your dog with you and learn how YOUR dog can be reliable

What is the Third Way: http://www.trainthethirdway.com/third_way.asp

October 13, 14, 2007
Barrie Ontario - giant dog "friendly" facility
Chris Bach Third Way Foundation Workshop
Dogs Welcome
Two full days
All inclusive - meals, snacks, refreshments, note paper, door prizes both days, seminar notes, pens, certificates
Discounts
Details (map, registration form, Bach bio at http://www.foxfirepublishing.com)

Private lessons can be arranged for Monday following the seminar/workshop. Please contact me directly for more information.

Bev lewis
905-775-6320

PS: After some exchange with Chris, she requests we offer a VERY special discounted rate to rescue/shelter workers as well as those involved in animal programs like Therapy, Service work, SAR etc. Please contact me directly for details.

Permission to cross post.

A portion of the proceeds of this event will be donated to Ontario's Bill 132 legal challenge.

_crossposted from realpitbull_


----------

